# Jelly Bean Parrot eggs



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

My Jelly Bean Parrot spawned. Here's the picture of her guarding the eggs.










Here's a full tank shot. A lot of fishes to guard against.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the spawn nice looking tank. She has her work cut out for herself.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Vry nice 

where is the male?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Happy to see theyre spawning for you


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The male is now on hunt for the other female. I was hoping he would team up with the female to guard the eggs together.

Cory, yeah these guys grew more quickly than I expected. Thanks for the healthy little guys, they are all doing well.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Update - eggs all hatched, little frys wiggling around


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Lol yah the males can sometimes be a bit too focused on spreading their seed and will move from female to female. The nice thing is the female JBPs are extremely defensive of their young so she wont be letting anyone near them. When they start to swim around on their own it will be more difficult for her to protect them but some should make it to a size where other fish will leave them alone. It depends on who theyre living with of course. If you've got big mean aggressive fish in there then their chances will naturally be lower . 

I envy you though in the sense that you get to see it play out on a more natural level. As you know, mine are in a tank on their own so I never REALLY get to see the parental behaviors in full gear. I might set up another pair in a community cichlid tank at some point to watch it though.. if I ever have spare tank space.. which will probably never happen but anyways 

Great to see things going well, looks like there's a ton of fry in there!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Update - eggs all hatched, frys free swimming now










Here's another shot with the mommy










The little ones don't listen to the mommy. They are so curious, can't sit still inside that potty cave. Some began to wonder around, some are gone even though the mommy is guarding really hard!

I wonder if I should try to save them. They are struggling to survive, but this is part of their life.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, these little guys are almost all gone! The mommy tried her best but several fishes gathered around free swimming frys all at once and she couldn't do much. About 10 survived (out of over 100) and I sucked them out of the tank, now in a breeding net inside a separate tank.

I knew the babies won't survive but couldn't let all of them die like that...


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Jelly bean parrots are a riot to watch them breed. I keep my pair in a 15 gal with 2 pipes and a ton of sand. they like to dig creators to keep their fry in. its funny to watch the parents constantly pick up the fry and spit them back in the hole.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Love the picture of free swimming fry. Great shots.


----------

